# Burley Creek Tacoma swap Thank you ! and more pic's from today ! Oct 1



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

On behalf of Tom and Ryan, Burley Creek would like to thank all those that came out and especially the sellers from Oregon and outlying areas that supported the swap meet. Steve, Mark, Shawn, Brian, Justin and Connie and more I'm forgetting from down south. Jim, Jethro and many others that drove miles to sell quality stuff. And to those gracious enough to display some outstanding bikes. And of course Chauncy and the Orange Sicle, I'm mean Orange Aerocycle and other amazing bikes he brought to show. And can't forget the amazingly talented Rick and his poster artwork for the show. Looks like the vintage bicycle world is alive and well in Washington. Thank you.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

I should have taken more of the vendors and cool stuff there, but here are a few.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

more


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks good!  Thanks for the pictures.  Will have to make it next year for sure!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

Sorry the pics weren't a little better. Hopefully others will post a few


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Looks good!  Thanks for the pictures.  Will have to make it next year for sure!



Next Burley Creek meet...MARCH 25TH SATURDAY 2023.


----------



## JRE (Oct 1, 2022)

Sweet
 Next swap meet is on my Birthday


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2022)

Great photos. Thanks for posting


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks like a fun swap!  We appreciate the pictures.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

Some more today pic's and comments here if you missed them...  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b...hel-burley-road-southeast-98367.213280/page-5


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 2, 2022)

OK. You asked for it, here it is. For Burley Creek Tacoma posters and T shirts (while supply last) and info on other art Rick has done and can do contact Rick Gilmore at rickprimefitness@gmail.com  253-347-3844


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 2, 2022)

Here's a few more pics from the Epic Burley creek Bicycle Swap meet.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 2, 2022)

Thanks for letting the Iver go, Mark!  It was a great venue.   Weather was perfect.  See you again in the spring!


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 3, 2022)

Few more pics for ya


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2022)

Thanks going to miss it.. but the 41 helps


oldmtrcyc said:


> Thanks for letting the Iver go, Mark!  It was a great venue.   Weather was perfect.  See you again in the spring!
> View attachment 1705930


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 3, 2022)

Here are some more pictures from the swap meet.  It was a beautiful weekend and a fun venue.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 4, 2022)

So great that this summer had meets in Keiser, Oregon Classic Brooks and now Burley Creek. About time for the fun to begin again. Only thing missing is the those wild Canadian collectors that everyone loves. Now that the Border is back to normal, hope to see those guys in the spring ( March 25th Saturday 2023) !


----------

